# Cycling A Tank?



## imanubnoob (Feb 14, 2011)

I know this is very important to do for a piranha but im still confused on how to start it... Do I have to add something to the water?


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

Your fish will be your ammonia source seeing that you already have it in the tank. You need to buy yourself a test kit.


----------



## imanubnoob (Feb 14, 2011)

and when i pick one up tomorrow at what readings should i be concerned


----------



## 4tanks (Feb 8, 2011)

imanubnoob said:


> I know this is very important to do for a piranha but im still confused on how to start it... Do I have to add something to the water?


Read this Pinned Attachments Cycling 101 under water chemistry, that will answer all your questions


----------



## imanubnoob (Feb 14, 2011)

4tanks said:


> I know this is very important to do for a piranha but im still confused on how to start it... Do I have to add something to the water?


Read this Pinned Attachments Cycling 101 under water chemistry, that will answer all your questions
[/quote]
i read it, it got me even more confused


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2011)

Your ammonia and nitrite will spike, what you have to do is try to keep the fish alive and in good health through out the process.
With out a test kit it's impossible to say as you may have a pH below 7 making the ammonium content higher and less lethal. Anything above 5ppm is toxic.


----------



## imanubnoob (Feb 14, 2011)

ill keep that in mind for tomorrow, the stores closed right now


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

A basic overview:

1) add an ammonia source
2) bacteria 1 breaks down ammonia into nitrite.
3) bacteria 2 breaks down nitrite into nitrate (which later get consumed by plants or removed via water change)
4) you are cycled as (assuming you had a sufficient ammonia source) your benificial bacteri is now established



imanubnoob said:


> and when i pick one up tomorrow at what readings should i be concerned


Optimal with fish:

ammonia 0
nitrite 0 
nitrate under 40

During a cycle all three lelves will spike which is why you should cycle before gettign the fish.


----------



## imanubnoob (Feb 14, 2011)

what is a good ammonia source with a fish inside it?


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

its very simple, fill your tank up and let it sit for 24-48 hours to get rid of the chlorine which is like a gas. go to the lfs and get some hardy fish like tiger barbs for example, the bigger the tank the more fish you should use to start the cycle. feed them like you would normally but at first not too much. your tank will be pretty much cycled in 3 weeks.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

imanubnoob said:


> what is a good ammonia source with a fish inside it?


 If you mean fish as in your p beign already in the tank you then don't want to add ammonia as it can kill the p. The waste from the p is an ammonia source though beaware without a cycled tank ammonia, nitrites and nitrates may spike untill it has established


----------



## imanubnoob (Feb 14, 2011)

okay i will keep an eye on the levels then, thanks for the help


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Use your Master Test kit to watch for the spikes pictured above. You will have to do a water change if they become too toxic. But water changes will also slow the progress of the cycling. So you need to watch carefully.

What are you using for water conditioner? I would recommend SeaChem Prime. If your fish starts to show signs of ammonia burns or cloud-eye then I would do a change with a little extra prime to battle the toxins.


----------

